# Hello Everyone



## FishTankGuy (May 11, 2021)

Hello, newbie here just bought the Gorilla Grillz chimp made 2 chickens so far, turned out great, and doing a pork butt tonight.  Any helpful tips would be welcome. Want to do a brisket next


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from Ma
Richie


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Glad you joined.  Not sure about that brand but lots of guys use the pellet pooper here. 
Jim


----------



## JCAP (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from PA. You'll love it here.


----------



## 912smoker (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga.  Lots of info on pulled pork (PP)  in here


----------



## Colin1230 (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from KC.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina.  Here is a link to a Forum search for new member thread on their first smoked pork butt.  A lot of good information including sauce and smoking recipes, suggested temps and other guidance. 

Keep in mind there are thousands of recipes out an about regarding pork butt prep and meal ideas.  Smoke the butt and then have some fun with the meal.

John

Search results for query: New member with results from my first smoked Pork butt | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## MadMax281 (May 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Good luck with that brisket!
Al


----------



## PPG1 (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## sawhorseray (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## FishTankGuy (May 12, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome from South Carolina.  Here is a link to a Forum search for new member thread on their first smoked pork butt.  A lot of good information including sauce and smoking recipes, suggested temps and other guidance.
> 
> Keep in mind there are thousands of recipes out an about regarding pork butt prep and meal ideas.  Smoke the butt and then have some fun with the meal.
> 
> ...



If your meat is way ahead of schedule is it OK to turn down the temp on the smoker?


----------



## pushok2018 (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! Nice to have you on this forum!


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from NY - please explain your screen name?


----------



## smokeymose (May 12, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## kruizer (May 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 12, 2021)

FishTankGuy said:


> If your meat is way ahead of schedule is it OK to turn down the temp on the smoker?



I've seen folks do that, but I haven't tried it.  A problem I see with turning the smoker temp down is you run the risk of the meat getting into the food safety danger zone  if the IT drops below 140F. Also, longer time in smoker  could give too much smoke flavor (bitter), dry the meat out or worse miss the desired temp and have to delay serving. *SELF INFLICTED STRESS ATTACK!*

I take my meat to the desired temp or just shy of the temp,  remove it from the heat, wrap it and place in a lined warmed insulated cooler or in a closed oven (~150F for safe holding temp).   The meat will continue to cook after removal, the juices will return to the interior.  For you: It's out of the smoker, sitting safe and happy waiting for plating. One less bell to answer and reduces the stress levels tremendously!

I'm sure there will be better comments from those a lot more knowledgeable than I coming along as well.  
John


----------



## FishTankGuy (May 12, 2021)

clifish said:


> Welcome from NY - please explain your screen name?


Big into Saltwater fish tanks own an online store


----------



## smokeymose (May 12, 2021)

FishTankGuy said:


> Big into Saltwater fish tanks own an online store


I had a 55 gal salt tank years ago with corals and it was fun for a while but the maintenance wore me out after a couple of years.
It's a fascinating hobby. Now that I'm retired I have the time but not the space....


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2021)

FishTankGuy said:


> Big into Saltwater fish tanks own an online store


Way cool,   i have about 14 tanks of mostly south and central American cichlids that I breed.  Also have a 5500 gallon Koi pond in the back.


----------



## FishTankGuy (May 18, 2021)

That is awesome.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 22, 2021)

Just took down my 46 gallon fresh tank. Don't have the time for it with the little man at home. Although I still work Sunday's at a tropical fish store my cousin owns in Minneapolis.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------

